# Brainstorming: Best business partners for ENTP Entrepreneurs?



## what_if (Nov 28, 2015)

As often described ENTPs have a way of creating new ideas, including also great ones with true business potential, but at the same time their described often having some issues with routine and follow throughs, which running a successful long-term business often includes.

One thought would be for a ENTP to get a business partner (/ CEO / COO) involved to solve the problematics with routine and follow throughs, but what personality type would be the best fit for that? And why? And what kind of business relationship dynamic would they create together?

I am really intrigued with this problematic and would love to get some thoughts on it :happy:


----------



## Luck (Nov 19, 2015)

ENTP + INTJ are said to be the dynamic duo. The ENTP being the visionary and the people person and the more practical INTJ who is driven to closure makes the vision happen with planning and creating systems and constantly questioning if what they're doing is working. They are also said to energize each other.


----------



## what_if (Nov 28, 2015)

Sounds like a perfect duo, the visionary and the scientist!


----------



## Urban Erudite (Nov 6, 2012)

In my experience ENTPs can't hold down structure to save their lives. They need a strong Te user to keep things organized and running routinely to make it even remotely feasible.


----------



## jvsummit101 (Apr 22, 2016)

I am an ENTP entrepreneur, I am the CEO of a very successful internet start-up that I founded four yeas ago. I've had several different partners, and I worked best with an ISTJ. I do anything PR related because I am charismatic and the ISTJ is shy. I develop the new ideas too. The ISTJ manages my schedule and helps me flesh out my ideas, which has been invaluable. I can get a little carried away in public situations, and the "I" trait makes them sociallly self-concious, so they advice me when I'm laying it on a little thick. The "S" trait is a lifesaver, because they can manage my schedule, which I am aweful at. The "T" trait is good because they can take my **** and keep up with me intellectually. The "J" trait gives me a fresh perspective. I don't think we would be very good friends, I'm better friends with INTPs and ENFPs, but we make great business partners.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

I think partnering with a sensor would really help strengthen you in your weak areas.


----------



## FueledByEvil (Aug 6, 2015)

If we are going to give this the old college try then 
we need to make sure what our original post 
state at least have some follow up. Failing that 
we just look like ...ENTP's


----------

